
Ask HN: What do you use to work with calendars and events? - MildlySerious
I will be working a project that will serve as a calendar for small-ish teams. The prototype was built on top of the Google Calendar API, but for the actual project I have to consider other options, mostly for privacy related reasons. Apple CCS has been archived earlier this year, so I am curious what other solutions there are and what your experiences have been. Is DIY with Postgres an option, or should I avoid that entirely?
======
folmar
Nextcloud? DIY with calendars is asking for trouble.

~~~
MildlySerious
Nextcloud seems to be one of the most actively maintained options for self-
hosting. Do you have experience using it as a backend for other applications?

